# Picture frame



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

My sister-in-law asked me to frame a picture of her's and my wife's mom for my wife's birthday. Actually it was a rolled up picture / poster that was 20" by 30" that my brother-in-law had created. I took it to a frame shop to have a boarder made and to unroll and attach it to a cardboard backing.

I selected cherry for the frame and walnut for an inlay. I made the frames 3/4" thick by 2 1/8" wide.

I used the table saw with a 1/8" blade making multiple passes in the cherry to cut a groove for installing the walnut splines. After gluing those in I finish planing the cherry and walnut to 3/4" thick.

I used a miter saw to cut the 45 degree corners and made a jig to allow micro adjusting the cutting the lengths. My micro adjuster is a wood screw inserted into a board for a stop (last photo).

I don't have a biscuit jointer or domino so I cut mortises in the corners using a jig that I made for this project. I cut those with a 5/16" spiral router bit using a plunge router.

I planed a small piece of cherry to use as floating tenons. I rounded the edges and cut to length.

I sanded the frames to 360 grit using a foam pad with an orbital sander.

To prevent glue squeeze out on the frame, I applied a couple coats of thinned shellac to the frames.

After gluing the floating tenons in the corners I used a belt clamp made by Wolfcraft to clamp the frame together.

I then sanded the frame and applied two more coats of thinned shellac then 4 or 5 coats of polyurethane thinned with mineral spirits. Both the shellac and poly finish were applied using the blue paper shop towel that I cut into 1/4 sheet then folded to abut 2" by 2".

I then took the frame back to the frame shop to install glare proof glass and inset the picture along with the hook on the back.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Malcolm, I need a picture of it. I have just found a supply of cherry and walnut but dont know what the two together look like.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*picture frames*

There were pictures attached. I'll send the entire message again today.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I saw it, you must have posted the thread twice.
That combo looks great. I have to go get some cherry.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds good looking forward to the photo.


----------

